# is this colour ok?



## sena (Sep 19, 2012)

i have recovered Au from anode sludge of silver cell, i did warm water and hcl washes three times , the out put is this , needed to know weather to wash 
further or ready to melt 

Thanks 
Sena


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Sena,
The powders look good, but if it is from anode slimes there are too many variables to account for visual purity. I would really dissolve in AR or Hcl/Cl and drop and wash one more time too ensure purity.

The slimes from electrolytic cells aren't a purification process re refine and you should be good.


----------



## sena (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi cnbarr , sorry that i have not mentioned the sludge went nitric , aqua regia , dilution . i had recovered some silver and platinum aswell .

thanks


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 20, 2012)

sena said:


> Hi cnbarr , sorry that i have not mentioned the sludge went nitric , aqua regia , dilution . i had recovered some silver and platinum aswell .
> 
> thanks



That makes more sense it looked a bit "too" clean to be washed anode slimes. You said you recovered some Ag and some Pt?, it could just be me or the light from the picture, but your powders look a bit dark almost black in the bottom portion of the picture. I could be wrong but I think you may still have some Pt contamination, at what temperature did you dissolve with Ar, and what method did you use to seperate the Ag and Pt from the gold?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2012)

If you going for profit or sale i would say you got it far enough. Now if your going for quality or personal pride i would say drop it again. It's so much easier the second go around and the gold will behave in mysterious ways if you watch it good.


----------

